# Opinions please ...



## jcasisa (May 21, 2004)

I have been wanting to try fly fishing for a while and am looking for an inexpensive setup to try out. I wil most likely be using this at the coast so it has been suggested that I get an 9 ft 8wt. Cabelas has this combo and I have a gift certificate to use there. Any opinions? I know you get what you pay for, but this is just a starting point.

Thanks,
John

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templates/product/horizontal-item.jsp?id=0011165317960a&navCount=12&podId=0011165&parentId=cat600231&navAction=push&cmCat=MainCatcat20431&catalogCode=IG&rid=&parentType=index&indexId=cat600231&hasJS=true


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

J -The 908-4 would be a good starter combo.


----------



## FISHINGARTIST (Dec 14, 2004)

From what I've noticed pretty much every 8 wt will work fine but with quality you don't have to work as hard. I've had a cheap 8 wt that I thought worked fine then I got one built for me and it was a different world. After that one got stolen I happened upon a TFO rod and I must say it's far superior to everything else I had. It's a great rod that doesn't hurt the bank too much.


----------



## NurseD-bait (Oct 2, 2004)

From what I've heard FTU has a great starter set up and at a very good price..and if you want custom I've heard the TFO is awesome too...don't fly fish but thinking I may get to it some time later..my problem is that I started this FUN abit late in life...*casting* as fast as I can *to catch* up...;0)


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

One thing I'd check if you're going to use that rod around saltwater is if it has an anodized reel seat. If it's like in the picture, it may not hold up well in the salt.

Others have suggested the Temple Fork Outfitters rods. I'm a very experienced fly fisher and think these rods cast as well as any of the ones costing up to three times more. Also, if it turns out that you don't like the rod, it would be quite easy to sell a TFO because they are very popular. 

The downside is that the TFOs cost about $200, and you'd need to get a decent reel (about $150 +), plus line etc. But if you can spend these extra bucks up front, you'll have a rod that you won't have to worry about growing out of in short order. Also, be sure to get the 4-piece if you think you may ever want to travel with it. I never buy 2-piece rods anymore.


----------



## FISHINGARTIST (Dec 14, 2004)

I have a TFO with an Okuma integrity 8/9 real. I think it handles salt very well considering the hell I've put it through. I think it's adequate enough for bay species.


----------



## bdear10s3 (Mar 2, 2006)

*Cabelas Combos*

As a new flyfisher, you need to know that the TFO are indeed great rods at a moderate price. I would suggest avoiding the CRXi (top of the line) model because it is a quite fast top loading rod. The lower three models are a bit slower and much easier for a new caster to control, both for distance and accuracy. And considerably cheaper. Tight lines...


----------



## bdear10s3 (Mar 2, 2006)

*TFO Rods*

In addition to my previous post, should you decide on the CRXi model, I have found that it is much more efficient if it's overlined at least one line weight, I use a 10 weight line with my 8 weight CXRi if the coast wind forecast is above 20 knots. Any Cabelas associate can explain the info I just shared with you.


----------



## RPool (Sep 16, 2004)

You simply cannot beat TFO rods for the money. Actually, I own some high end rods and I'm not sure you can beat them - period. I have a $600 Sage RPLX that is a third-stringer now. If you are just starting , a little slower rod may help, but a fast rod cuts coastal winds like you won't believe.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

JMO, start slow and look for a used combo (to save a few bucks). Fly fishing is not for everyone, while I know many that love it, I know just as many who dropped some large coin and decided it was not their cup of tea. It takes time and work to get going. I love fly fishing but admit that I leave the gear behind on way too many trips. You can always upgrade if you like.
The setup on the link is a good start but I would also be worried about the saltwater.


----------



## RPool (Sep 16, 2004)

Bill, I absolutely appreciate your advice to the novice aimed at saving money and if someone can identify a used, quality rod, it is indeed great advice.. But in fly fishing ,the rod is just about everything and trying to learn to cast with a low-end rod may end a persons experiment faster than anything. By all means, do not buy an expensive rod to get started, but the TFO series is an unbelievable compromise between quality and frugality - with the ratio leaning towards quality.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Your correct, I did not mean it to go cheap just go wise. How about hooking up with someone and get the feel of some higher end gear before spending.
I will ask around, I know a few that spent the money, took a trip and now the gear just sits, might not ever get used again.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I would definitely recommend the TFO. I am a guide in Montana during the summer months and the shop I work out of switched to TFO rods for all their rentals last year. It was a 10x improvement over the Redington rods we had been using - even at the entry level.

For salt, I would also agree that the TiCR is the way to go. Its fast enough that when the wind picks up, you wont feel like you are fighting the rod. The TiCRx is too stiff in my opinion. You really do have to overline it to get it to load on casts below 60 feet or so - and I don't know why you would intentionally buy a rod that has to be overlined to perform.

You might also look at the Jim Teeny line to see how you like it. It has a slightly slower feel than the TICR in my opinion, but can still deliver in the 7-9 weight rods.

The one down side to TFO's is they have gained a reputation as having a higher breaking percentage than other rods. I think this was a little more in the beginning and their QC has gotten better in the last year or so. But, even if it the rod does break it has a lifetime "no fault" warranty. And the best thing is that, living in Texas, you can send it to Dallas for replacement and will get it back in days. I sent my 6 wt that my son slammed in the truck tailgate in on a Wednesday and had in back on Saturday. Now that is Customer Service.

if you want a solid saltwater reel on a budget, look at:

http://www.sierratradingpost.com/p/,73632_Scientific-Anglers-Concept-79-LA-Disc-Fly-Fishing-Reel.html

Its composite, so it handles drops and dings well, you don't have to worry about the finish, it has a 200 yard backing capacity with WF8F, and has a decent compression disc drag. I use the 56LA on all my client rods and it performs as well as any $200 reel I have ever used. In salt, you really would have to get in to the $300 and up range to get a signficant difference that is worth the extra money.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

*Cabellas St. John And Okuma Sierra*

I Have A St. Johns 9 Ft. 8 Wt. With An Okuma Seirra 7/8 Wt Reel You Can Try If You Would Like I Build Custom Fly Rods Now And Dont Use This One . This Is One Of My Newer Ones


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

I am not in the business of selling rods anymore but still build all of mine. I have tried the TFO rods but was disappointed in that the one shown to me was overlined due to a breezy day. Today was windy and I had an opportunity to cast a low end St. Croix rod, the Imperial. It casts as well or better than any rod that I have tried so far. It was a 9 wt. rod with 9 wt. line. It casts as well as my Austin or my Loomis rods that I have built. I will most likely build one and give it as a gift to one of my nephews.


----------



## captlee (Feb 1, 2006)

*USUALLY FLYFISHING THE THE COASTAL WATERS REMEMBER THAT THERE IS ON*
*AVERAGE WIND AND SOMETIMES LOTS OF WIND. FAST LOADING RODS ARE*
*USUALLY THE NORM AND THE FLIES ARE BIGGER THAN THE AVERAGE FRESH*
*WATER FLY. YOU WILL PROBABLY WANT TO USE A WEIGHT FORWARD FLOATING*
*LINE. I USE #7WT ROD FOR BAY AND BACKWATER AND A #8 AND #9WT FOR *
*OUT FRONT BEACH/SURF AND NEARCOASTAL BOAT FISHING, #12WT FOR*
*BASIC OFFSHORE AND #14WT FOR LARGE FISH LIKE YELLFIN TUNA ETC.*
*7=9WT SALTWATER RODS ARE GREAT FOR BONES,REDS,SPECS AND SMALL*
*REEF FISH SPECIES, 10-14WT AND LARGER ARE FOR SPECIES LIKE TARPON AND LARGER GAME FISH LIKE TUNA, BILLFISH, SHARKS ETC.*
*CAPT LEE *


----------



## 300X (Aug 21, 2005)

once you catch a redfish on a fly, 20" or bigger, your gunna be hooked on it, well, at least i was


----------

